# Google- Fecal transplant no laughing matter - Chicago Daily Herald



## VSsupport

<table border=0 width= valign=top cellpadding=2 cellspacing=7>[TR][TD]<img alt="" height="1" width="1">Fecal transplant no laughing matterChicago Daily Herald, IL - <nobr>42 minutes ago</nobr>It's also used to teat ulcerative colitis and *irritable bowel syndrome*. The procedure was featured - though not popularized - on a recent episode of *...*[/TD][/TR][/TABLE]View the full article


----------

